# dar permisos a carpetas

## maxmax2006

Hola a todos,

Qmail me da un error:

warning: unable to open todo/484734

He estado mirando y veo que los permisos de queue no estan tal como tendrian que estar, yo tengo:

drwxr-x--- 11 qmailq qmail 4096 jul  6 13:45 queue

Y tendrian que estar:

drwxr-xr-x 11 qmailq qmail 4096 jui 16 20:25 queue

Como puedo dar los permisos que faltan??

Saludos y gracias de antemano

----------

## Stolz

 *maxmax2006 wrote:*   

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Qmail me da un error:
> 
> warning: unable to open todo/484734
> ...

 

```
chmod 755 queue 
```

----------

## maxmax2006

Muchas gracias Stolz

Saludos

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## GregToo

siguiendo la temática del tema

es posible cambiar los permisos recursivamente ó hay que hacerlo uno por uno???

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

 *GregToo wrote:*   

> siguiendo la temática del tema
> 
> es posible cambiar los permisos recursivamente ó hay que hacerlo uno por uno???
> 
> Saludos

 

Se puede hacer con "chown -R". Para ver todas las opciones: "man chown"

----------

## agdg

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Se puede hacer con "chown -R". Para ver todas las opciones: "man chown"

 

Tuviste un desliz, has escrito chown en lugar de chmod.

----------

## Stolz

Gracias agdg.

Matizo que el parámetro -R sirve tanto para chown (cambiar propietario) como para chmod (cambiar permisos).

----------

## i92guboj

Cuidadín con la recursividad en tal caso.

Seguramente no quieras darle permisos a+x a los archivos regulares. Solo a los directorios. En tal caso tendrás que usar chmod en conjunción con find -type d   :Wink: 

----------

